# Toss up..hss928 or yamaha 1028



## jeffhunt67 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey ,guys ,new to the group,, I'm from west coast of Newfoundland down the bay we call it. I sold my 20 year old Honda 928 this week served me well but the tranny gave out ,,,, I gave it to my nephew,, he can rebuild it from parts at the shop for $300 or so,,, I just came from the Honda shop that sells yamaha also,,, Twin peaks,,, they have a lot of 928s,,,,724's and 1332s,,,,,I'm hesitant on buying the Honda because of the reviews I have been reading on here,,,, they have a few down there that were brought back ,the young salesman told me they have some issues with them being a sluggish and some clog in wet snow while some are good and some are not performing well at all,he said some can get a good 928 with no issues while others have brought them back,,they took some back and gave refunds while others were put in the shop and the govenors were adjusted up for more rpms to perform a bit better,, there are 3 928s there marked down as much as $1000 off the original price,,they were used and brought back,,some paint missing off one and a dent in the bucket of the other one,, he said they were taken back and govenors were adjusted up and put back on the floor,, he said I could take my chances or go with the only Yamaha left on the floor the 1028,, he said they only had few people who had bought the new style Honda in past 2 winters in the 1332 that had complaints,,, he said the 1332 would probaly be better for the extra money then going with the Honda 928 he said you take your chances on any of the hondas you get a good one,,, or you get a bad performing one.I was planning on buying a new blower today but need to think about it the weekend in which to buy, anyone help me out here before I make a bad $4-$5000 decision.I wanted to get something easier to use then my old Honda being in my 60's


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Take the Yamaha and run with it. anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Honda = known issues. Yamaha = no issues. If you want this to be your last blower get the Yamaha.

And for them to adjust governors to redline engines sounds kinda dumb to me.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

LoL, am I the only one that finds this fishy?... I'm no fbi hand wrinting(typing in this case) expert....but..... 

Chaulky45


> Yes she is the old style 2015,,,, I have a nice few buddys who last year bought the new style 2016 when they came out and a few more bought them this year,,,, they are very dissappointed in the performance in the 724 and 928s,, they are previous Honda owners,,, I think about 15 of the boys brought them back for refunds and some more of the boys brought them back and they boosted the governor up on some,,,, some performed better while others stayed the same,, slow,,boggy and clogging up,,,,,, they either went with the Yamaha yt 624 or the 1028 after bringing the new Hondas back,,,,Yamaha is also sold at the same place as Honda,,,,,,,most of the people who bought new stlye hondas never had a honda before so they didnt really notice a performance issue until later on,the last 2 years Yamaha has out sold Honda more then ever before because of the issues with the new style Hondas,,, normally around here here Honda is sold out every year by the end of dec,but not in last few winters,,, they have a load of hondas left at the shop that are brand new they can t sell and also brand new ,used for a few hours or a few days and brought back for their money back or towards the Yamaha,,, and some of the boys I sold them used Hondas from 2014 and down again, my plan was to get a new honda when they 1st came out,,,im glad i never now but this year the plan was to get the new 1028 in oct,,,,i had a brand new yt 624 in feb of last year but sold it 2 weeks later,,, great fun little machine,performed awesome but bucket was to small and the 6 was a little under powered so I went to another base 928 I picked up in mint shape,,,but by fluke just a few days before I went to go get my yamaha 1028 my buddy called me up asked me to sell his hss 928,,i sell quite a few used ones here in winter in last few years,,,, big market for them,,,so when he brought it to me she was the 2015 hss 928 he payed $5200,used it 6 hours,that winter,showroom condition,,now it has 82 hours, he had a buddy who was selling a quad attachment with a honda 15hp engine on it for $2500,,,,,so worked out good I bought it for $2500,,steal of a deal,,to good to resell even though I had someone lined up to buy it for $3800,,,,,,I put my mint 2004 Honda 928,,, base model up for sale same day for $2500 and 15 mins later a guy called and came 4 hours away from up St Anthony up the coast and bought my old one,,never even tried to bargain a price,,, so it worked out perfect,, heres a few pics of my 2004 I bought in feb of last year after I sold the new yamaha 624,, it was never used and I modded the chute handle up higher,,,,,,,take a look at my old neighbours new 2016 724 in the video I took last year,,, the 1st one sold at the shop he bought it,,, I have since moved up the road from him,,, he traded it this year on a 2017 yt 624 yamaha like I had ,he was impressed with my yamaha 624 I had last year,, turn up your volume and listen to it



Not sure how much new foundlanders enjoy using commas but... All this on the heels of a tit for tat exchange with marlow in another thread.... I can be wrong but c'mon.



jeffhunt67 said:


> Hey ,guys ,new to the group,, I'm from west coast of Newfoundland down the bay we call it. I sold my 20 year old Honda 928 this week served me well but the tranny gave out ,,,, I gave it to my nephew,, he can rebuild it from parts at the shop for $300 or so,,, I just came from the Honda shop that sells yamaha also,,, Twin peaks,,, they have a lot of 928s,,,,724's and 1332s,,,,,I'm hesitant on buying the Honda because of the reviews I have been reading on here,,,, they have a few down there that were brought back ,the young salesman told me they have some issues with them being a sluggish and some clog in wet snow while some are good and some are not performing well at all,he said some can get a good 928 with no issues while others have brought them back,,they took some back and gave refunds while others were put in the shop and the govenors were adjusted up for more rpms to perform a bit better,, there are 3 928s there marked down as much as $1000 off the original price,,they were used and brought back,,some paint missing off one and a dent in the bucket of the other one,, he said they were taken back and govenors were adjusted up and put back on the floor,, he said I could take my chances or go with the only Yamaha left on the floor the 1028,, he said they only had few people who had bought the new style Honda in past 2 winters in the 1332 that had complaints,,, he said the 1332 would probaly be better for the extra money then going with the Honda 928 he said you take your chances on any of the hondas you get a good one,,, or you get a bad performing one.I was planning on buying a new blower today but need to think about it the weekend in which to buy, anyone help me out here before I make a bad $4-$5000 decision.I wanted to get something easier to use then my old Honda being in my 60's


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

LOL the OP is actually a user on here named chaulky45 who proclaimed a ton of his "boys" returned their new honda snowblowers and exchanged them for yamahas. You can clearly tell it is him by his unique typing style as he always strings sentences together with multiple commas(,,,,). I busted him on that yesterday on his lies, by calling the dealership where he lives in Corner Brook named Twin Peaks and they never heard of the clogging issues, let alone had any back for returns. He is clearly embarrassed that he was ousted on his lies, and now he goes so far as to create a new account and makes this post? You're just making an even bigger fool of yourself man, give it up. LMAO good try, better luck next time! hahahah


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

And why you are so obsessed with taking down these new hondas that you have no experience with is beyond me. Yes, there have been clogging issues(nobody denies this) which can most certainly be rectified with a $10 diy impeller kit. And yes, there have been ground speed issues(nobody denies this) which the dealership has been either replacing the tranny, or installed external reservoir kit. Other than that, that's it! These are brand new redesigns and it's inevitable there are going to be kinks to iron out. But even still, as is these are awesome machines. 

You act as if the older models were infallible, meanwhile yesterday you post about how you rebuilt a tranny in an '09 and made a fortune reselling it. I guess that must be the reason why you want to take the new ones down, because you make a living off of buying and selling the older ones. And I guess you want to put out the perception that the older models should be highly sought after, so you can make more profits off them? I don't know, but you clearly have an agenda and it's quite entertaining the lengths you are going here to prove... what?... exactly? The only thing you've proved is how full of crap you are. I pity the people who buy those old beat snowblowers off you that you buy for nothing, and spend nothing on reconditioning other than a bit of paint and wax, increasing the rpms and adjusting the drive cable to make them go faster. God only knows the lies you are feeding them as well - like a true salesman!


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Not much choice to subject question, YAMAHA all the way. Only advantage Honda has is the big 36" hybrid, Yamaha doesn't import their big boys to North America. As far as Honda having problems, 2km down the road is a Honda/Ariens dealer, only problems they've had this season is 2 Ariens EFI units, and module replacements fixed them quickly. Zero issues with any of their Hondas sold. The op's experience might have more to do with dealer prep than an actual issue with Honda QC.
Cheers


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Marlow said:


> And why you are so obsessed with taking down these new hondas that you have no experience with is beyond me. Yes, there have been clogging issues(nobody denies this) which can most certainly be rectified with a $10 diy impeller kit. And yes, there have been ground speed issues(nobody denies this) which the dealership has been either replacing the tranny, or installed external reservoir kit. Other than that, that's it! These are brand new redesigns and it's inevitable there are going to be kinks to iron out. But even still, as is these are awesome machines.
> 
> You act as if the older models were infallible, meanwhile yesterday you post about how you rebuilt a tranny in an '09 and made a fortune reselling it. I guess that must be the reason why you want to take the new ones down, because you make a living off of buying and selling the older ones. And I guess you want to put out the perception that the older models should be highly sought after, so you can make more profits off them? I don't know, but you clearly have an agenda and it's quite entertaining the lengths you are going here to prove... what?... exactly? The only thing you've proved is how full of crap you are. I pity the people who buy those old beat snowblowers off you that you buy for nothing, and spend nothing on reconditioning other than a bit of paint and wax, increasing the rpms and adjusting the drive cable to make them go faster. God only knows the lies you are feeding them as well - like a true salesman!


:goodjob: Perspective is everything. Good points here: all machines have issues and bad news makes it to user forums fastest.


----------

